# OMG - 3 month valet on an Astra VXR



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=81391


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

OMG is right.

Unless this was going into a museum or something i really don't see the point. :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Why??


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Quote = "_I decided to wash in pure reverse osmosis water zero ppm in the dunk bucket and 50/50 pure and hot water in the shampoo bucket"

and "Now i then spotted a problem on the roof which i was really unhappy about...A small paint blob about half a mm in size but none the less its there probably a spit from the spray gun..."

and even "and the average was round 140 which is common for vxr,s"

then "So i now decided to give the car a full Isopropanol wipe down mixed 50:50 with Evian spring water."

before "especially around wheel weights where i am really fussy_"

If only he applied that degree of focus, dedication and patience to something worthwhile he would go far in life.

Rarely have I seen such a spectacular waste of time and money.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I'd like to have seen the conversation

I want to speak to the manager - I'm rejecting this car because there is a small blob paint defect (that he admits can hardly be seen) on the roof!

Good to see 'buds' being used though ! :lol:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Nice to see the 'Credit Crunch" is really bitting.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Compulsive cleaning some think or other disorder Idiot. Get a life springs to mind


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its only a car ffs :roll:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Now i like a clean car but thats a tad obsessive...

VXR Nurburgring :lol: :lol: -

James


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Well that's an hour of my life wasted.... All that effort and those black square marks still didn't come off :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Why??


He clearly does not have a grilfriend (or boyfriend)

A tad anal. :roll:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I must admit Im also keen on keeping my car clean but what an absolute wast of time. I could understand if it was a special car but a VXR :?


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

A chap who is upset by felt tip marks *under *his carpets is an obsessive indeed.

I would not want to be a supplier of services to the man. I don't think my quality of workmanship would reach his stratospheric standards.

How on earth do you find the time to spend *90 minutes *cleaning wheels *five *times a week?

Have to confess to having a soft spot for the VXR Astras. Great looking hot hatch when compared to the slightly sombre looks of the Golf GTI and club bouncer looks of the Focus ST.

Eccentricity at its best and I applaud him for that.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

He did the same with his first VXR Astra which was blue , the other guy in the photo is the guy who charges £2.5K to Valet Lambo's and alike (he was on Fith gear i think)


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I take it it got cleaned in the end...

I got bored a third of the way through!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Widget said:


> I take it it got cleaned in the end...
> 
> I got bored a third of the way through!


to be honest it wasn't just a clean, it was loads of stuff, new wheels, brakes, instrument and button lighting, ice install, custom made engine bling and using wax costing £10k a pot, god knows what it must have all cost.

It was a long read though


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

yeah i read that detail last week, pretty deep stuff... His mate is Paul Dalton, he charges approx £100 + VAT an hour to clean cars - loads of rich dudes and top gear use him...! The detail was was good, but the 51 coats of Zaino applied over 3 weeks was a touch too far......


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm sure I said this last time, but I don't think it matters what the car was - the fact remains that it's unbelievable and unecessary attention to detail.

If it was on a restored DB5 or an original Ferarri California - or some car that was destined for a museum, then I could understand it. For a daily driver I'm not so sure.

As it is, you'd be thankful if you were the second owner of the car as it would be showroom condition when you bought it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I hope it rained on his first outing.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Imagine your dissapointment when you work that hard on a car and stand back to look at the results and realise it's STILL a bloody Astra. :lol:


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Wow, being so anal it must take him an age to







on those lonely nights


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

In fairness to this guy, imagine you were looking for someone to pro-valet your car.

If he could show you examples of his work, you'd be happy to let him loose on your car. As he does this for a living, it's a pretty good advert for his skills.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Kell said:


> In fairness to this guy, imagine you were looking for someone to pro-valet your car.
> 
> If he could show you examples of his work, you'd be happy to let him loose on your car. As he does this for a living, it's a pretty good advert for his skills.


Won't make a fortune at 4 cars per year though.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > In fairness to this guy, imagine you were looking for someone to pro-valet your car.
> ...


You don't know how much he charges...

Can't imagine it's usual and/or practical for him to devote that level of detail to a customer car - unless they're willing to pay for his time.


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

http://www.barryboys.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=25953 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

alibTTman said:


> http://www.barryboys.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=25953 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Still P'singML... lol


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

The boy definitely needs to get out more.

Difficult to imagine the mental anguish if a bird were to shit on it.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

alibTTman said:


> http://www.barryboys.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=25953 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> Imagine your dissapointment when you work that hard on a car and stand back to look at the results and realise it's STILL a bloody Astra. :lol:


Which goes to show you can't polish a turd :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I wonder if he spends as long on his own personal appearance and cleanliness regime?

I suspect not, hence the likely lack of girlfriend/boyfriend.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

My favourite photo of the lot:








"Nobody welcomes dermatitis - Drop skin on my car and I'll *ucking kill you"


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

He's obviously not that proud of it being a Vauxhall seeing as he couldn't get the front and rear badges off quick enough and replace them with his own.

And, IMO, you just can't make a white car shine! :?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> And, IMO, you just can't make a white car shine! :?


I don't seem to have a problem


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

I wonder if i dropped my car around would do he it :lol:

On second thoughts I couldn't be without my wheels for a month


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

alibTTman said:


> http://www.barryboys.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=25953 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Good on him, I wouldn't do it myself but fail to see 'what' brand/make of car it is makes a difference, be it a Veyron, TT, M3 or anything else for that matter.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

imagine how long he spends cleaning his meat n 2 veg! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

talk about too much time on your hands - from the same guy   

Dyson Detail

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=38692

love the obligatory car park shots


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Good on him, I wouldn't do it myself but fail to see 'what' brand/make of car it is makes a difference, be it a Veyron, TT, M3 or anything else for that matter.


It doesn`t happen often (in fact I think it last happened in 2005 :wink: ) but I agree with you 100% here Tosh.

There appears to be alot of badge snobbery on here............


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Proof that the guy does have a girlfriend, and a sense of humour.

So that's alright then.


----------

